# CJC1295 W/O DAC 2 MG mod grf 1-29 (USA) ONLY $15.99



## TwisT (Jul 12, 2012)

Best price around! plus you can hit me up for an ADDITIONAL discount!

Only at purchase peps


----------



## purchaseprotein (Jul 17, 2012)

$12.79 with 20% off right twisty? Lmao twisty


----------

